# Western Flyer X 53, Barn Find



## antque (Aug 17, 2011)

Just thought I'd show photos of a recent barn find, Western Flyer X 53, bike is as found, any thoughts on value, sell as is or part it out?


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't estimate the value but my vote is to sell it complete.


----------



## then8j (Aug 17, 2011)

Value...... It's worth as much as some one wants to spend or the price suck in your head...... I say that because there are two on eBay right now. One the guy wants almost $4000, the other is trying for $700 for the second time. They both have a high price in their head, which is fine hopefully someone will make them happy an buy at that price. I'm no expert but what I have seen is these bikes selling between 250-500 in your condition. I've seen the missing front headlight sell for the same prices 250-500.  If you take some time and clean it up and polish out the original paint, then take some high quality pictures then you might get a better price.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree. Both of the bikes on Ebay now are way over the money. Regarding yours; The seat is wrong, of course the rare headlight is missing and I believe the rear reflector is missing. I would say $300-500 is about right. I actually want one of these in this color combo--I believe '57-8 only. The thing is I want a complete bike in condition 8 or better. There was one for sale in CA last year for $1150 (it was really nice) but the guy wouldn't work with me on shipping it. You still have a cool bike regardless. v/r Shawn 







then8j said:


> Value...... It's worth as much as some one wants to spend or the price suck in your head...... I say that because there are two on eBay right now. One the guy wants almost $4000, the other is trying for $700 for the second time. They both have a high price in their head, which is fine hopefully someone will make them happy an buy at that price. I'm no expert but what I have seen is these bikes selling between 250-500 in your condition. I've seen the missing front headlight sell for the same prices 250-500.  If you take some time and clean it up and polish out the original paint, then take some high quality pictures then you might get a better price.


----------



## teisco (Aug 18, 2011)

Value is whatever it sells for. I know I would not take less than two grand for mine but I really like it and that infuences it's value to me. If your just buying to sell then any profit is a good value to you.

I saw one just like yours on Craigs List about a month ago for 2200 but it was completely restored and for that bike you can get a grand in chrome real fast.


----------



## antque (Aug 18, 2011)

*Value*

Thanks for all the responses, I was thinking of $500 or best offer based on what I paid for it, I will probably list it on Craig's list rather than e-bay, thanks to all


----------



## Ray (Aug 18, 2011)

antque said:


> Thanks for all the responses, I was thinking of $500 or best offer based on what I paid for it, I will probably list it on Craig's list rather than e-bay, thanks to all





If you decide to part it out, I'll take the chain guard!


----------



## Ray (Aug 18, 2011)

Ray said:


> If you decide to part it out, I'll take the chain guard!




Private message sent.


----------



## antque (Aug 19, 2011)

*X53*

Ray, you sent a private message, I didn't receive it, my e-mail is col999@roadrunner.com


----------



## Ray (Aug 19, 2011)

antque said:


> Ray, you sent a private message, I didn't receive it, my e-mail is col999@roadrunner.com




Email sent! Thanks!


----------



## antque (Aug 20, 2011)

*Craig's List*

Thanks for all the input, the bike was listed on Craig's list and sold within 12 hours, and to someone who is going to restore it and keep it whole.  thanks  for all the help,


----------

